# Need Prayers For Tilly



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

At 6:30 this morning when I got up, Tilly was fine -- normal, playful, energetic as always.

By 7:30 when I was leaving for work, she had her back hunched and it was obvious that her tummy hurt.

Hubby took Nellie (black lab) out for a walk and got back about 9:00 and called to tell me that Tilly had bad, watery diarreha. I told him to keep an eye on her and if she got worse to take her to our vet.

She didn't seem to be getting worse, but didn't seem to be getting better either. At 12:00 hubby did some errands and returned to house at 1:00. Tilly wouldn't even get up, so he took her to the vets.

They're running bloodwork and waiting for results. Her Temp is down to 96 -- YES 96 and there appears to be blood in her stool.

I, of course, am frantic waiting to hear what the bloodwork says. :smpullhair: 

Please, please, please say prayers for my little Tilly.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Poor Tillie!  I hope she's alright and that it's nothing serious. rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I will keep Tilly in my prayers

Cathy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh poor little Tilly!! I pray it is just a temp. gastro problem and easily fixed!
rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Will be keeping an eye out for your update!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just talked to the vet. She is worried because Tilly's eletrolites are so off and she is so dehydrated. She said that Tilly's blood was "sluggish" and that if she didn't get rehydrated very soon, her heart would begin to beat erratically. Right now, the vet is giving her sub-q fluids and antibiotics and having hubby transport her to the emergency clinic so that they can keep her overnight, put her on IV fluids and monitor her heart. 

My vet spoke with the emergency vet and so they are already prepared for Tilly's arrival. I'm going to the emergency clinic after work to see my baby.

Need the entire forum to pray for her.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I will definately keep little Tilly in my prayers that she just as a little tummy upset and all will be ok soon rayer: rayer: 
Please keep us informed on how she is doing, I know this is very worrying for you too :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: I am so sorry :grouphug: 
I will be keeping Tilly in my prayers rayer: rayer: 
Please keep us updated


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I know you must be so scared about little Tilly right now. We will certainly keep her in our thoughts and prayers for a quick, complete recovery. 
[attachment=27927:angel05.gif]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope it's only a little tummy upset. But this is worrysome that she dehydraded so quickly. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Keeping Tilly in my prayers.......here's to a speedy recovery once she starts with the IV fluids...keep us posted :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

How awful, Lynn :shocked: Little Tilly will be in my prayers! rayer: rayer: Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no!! POOR Tilly! And poor you! I'll keep you in my thoughts today, most definitely.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry Tilly is sick. I'm so glad you got her to the vet quickly. 

Hopefully the fluids will help. It's amazing how quickly these little dogs can dehydrate. Lady's had to hospitalized so many times for dehydration, I finally got brave and learned how to do subq fluids myself! 

I pray Tilly feels better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: hope little Tily is feeling better real soon :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh!! I am so very sorry to hear what you and Tilly are going through. I hope and pray that she has a quick recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: :grouphug: Praying for Tilly rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, NO!
I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. Let us know how she is..
poor girl.
Let me know if you need anything !
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: I'll definitely be praying for Tillie.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Tilly, we are sending you strength and prayers. rayer:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
For Tilly


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am very sorry that Tilly is sick. I'll be watching for more news......


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Lots of prayers for Tilly, and for you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

She is in good hands. you know when Sparkey had the bee sting his heart was so slow but the IV and steroids woke him up quickly. I'm sure she will be just fine by tomorrow. maybe something bit her? I'll be praying and praying rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am sorry that Tilly isn't feeling well. Hopefully thanks to the quick actions of your hubby, she'll get on the road to feeling better quickly. At least she is getting the help she needs. I will definitely being saying a prayer for Tilly and your family. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm sorry that Tilly isn't doing well! Lots of good thoughts and prayers for you and Tilly! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Lynn -
It's 6:30 in NM - where are you? how is Tilly!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG I will pray for Tilly and for you how scarey. I'll watch for a update


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Lynn, so sorry to heat Tilly isn't feeling well. I know you must be scared out of your mind. I hope they are able to determine what is wrong and get her fixed up real quick. Will keep Tilly and your family in my prayers. Sending lots and lots of positive vibes your way to help aid in Tilly's recovery so she can go home and be with her family. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Plenty of thoughts and prayers are coming your way :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Get well soon Little Tilly rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear Tilly isn't feeling well.  I will be praying for her. rayer: Hugs to you and sweet Tilly. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, poor Tilly. I'm so sorry.  Saying lots & lots of prayers for your precious little girl. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: And a big hug for you Lynn :grouphug: .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

just checking in...had hoped there'd be a good update for little Tillie! Soooo the prayers are continuing !!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Loads of prayers for darling Tilly. I hope tomorrow brings good news. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor little Tilly, I'm so sorry to hear of her problems. I hope to hear better updates soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the prayers and positive thoughts, but we need to keep praying. rayer: 

Little Tilly has been diagnosed with Hemorrhagic GastoEnteritis (HGE), which as most of you know can be life threatening. I'm so glad that hubby was home and took her to the vets so quickly. 

She is at the Emergency Vet Clinic which is only about a mile from my office but all the way across town from my home. I actually got to the clinic before Jerry and Tilly arrived and had already completed all the paperwork. My vet had already been on the phone with one of the ER vets and had faxed her bloodwork and vaccination records and her previous bloodwork from December when she was spayed.

Her temp was 95.7 when she got to the ER (and it was about 85 outside so it wasn't because of cold weather). She was already in moderate hypovolemic shock and her blood was thickening. 

They started her on warm IV fluids, wrapped her in warm towels and put her on a heated bed. In addition to the IV fluids they are also giving her 2 different antibiotics by IV. Her potassium is very low and her electrolites are dangerously low. 

As the ER vet said -- all that can be done is aggressive supportive care, which is what is happening now. They may also have to give her proteins because her little body is losing proteins very quickly and one of the antibiotics is protein binding.

In all the research I've read, HGE's cause is unknown and it is usually farily abrupt in onset -- usually in otherwise healthy dogs. Normally the only symptom is the sudden onset of severe bloody diarrhea.

It was so very hard to leave my little baby girl in that cage. As the ER vet told me, they will only call if they have BAD news so no call from them is a GOOD sign. In any event, I'm sure I will not be sleeping tonight and will probably call them about 2:00. They will be giving her a CPL test about midnight to rule out Pancreatitus.

They will not release her before a minimum of 24 hours and may have to keep her longer depending on her (if) she is responding to the supportive care. Of course, I will be at the hospital in the morning before I go to the office to see my baby.

And, of course, coming home I just lost it and started crying. I'm so upset now I'm just shocked. She was her normal lively self and then an hour later she was deathly ill and no one knows what causes this.

Both Lacie and Nellie (the black lab) know that Tilly is sick but don't understand why she isn't home.

Please, please, please keep those prayers and positive thoughts coming our way.

I'll post after I find out more, but it may not be until late tomorrow.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Thank you for the update. I am so so sorry that you have to go through this. That they can go from one hour being all ok to the other being so bad. It's a nightmare. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :smcry: :smcry: I hope she pulls through.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and Tilly.

I hope she gets better. Good job to you and your hubby for getting her to the vet so quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry on the :smcry:news. I will pray everyday for her and for you. rayer: I' just want to give you a big hug. Hang in there.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

:smcry: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug::smcry:

Please get better Tillie

Leslie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that Tilly is so ill. She is in my prayers as you and your hubby are. My heart is breaking for you, but sending you lots of hugs, prayers, and positive thoughts. 
:grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! This is so scary. I didn't know exactly what HGE was so I looked it up:

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.js...tm/bc/23311.htm

I am so, so glad you got Tilly to the vet right away. :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh my.... Lynn, I am sitting her crying for you and Tilly. I have written down words and erased them. I have no words just tears. I don't know what to say except that I will continue to pray and think positive thoughts for Tilly. Prayers for you and your hubby too. 

Please get well little Tilly. 

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Lynn, I PM'd you earlier and just now saw this post. I am so so sorry to hear about little Tilly. Please keep us posted. Me 'n Tanner will keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry that the news is not so good. Josie and I will be praying our hardest that Tilly comes through this like a trooper. 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dr. Jamie is my hero tonight. :aktion033: She pm'd me and really lifted my spirit by telling me that Tilly would get better and that she sees HGE all the time. Thank you Jamie -- you did make me feel so much better.

The ER Vet had scared me to death.

And my hubby was awesome today for watching her so closely and recognizing that she was in serious trouble and going ahead and running her to the vet. :grouphug: I can't imagine what could have happened with me at work and her being this ill for so long without any veterinary attention. Thank goodness hubby is retired and loves the furbabies as much as I do.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Please get well Tilly


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Lots of thoughts and Prayers for You and Tilly rayer: Hang in there :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Lynn I just got home and read this, I will be praying very hard that little Tilly is going to be ok. I'm sure she will, she just has to be. Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you. I sure am glad Dr. Jamie PMed you and told you she see's this alot, that would make me feel better too. Please keep us posted! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: Get well quickly little Tilly!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so glad that Dr. Jamie was on line tonight to send you some comfort!
I hope that Tilly is going to be okay and has a speedy recovery.
thanks for letting us know what was going on.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My heart goes out to you and your husband Lynn. I'm continuing to pray for Tilly.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Lynn I'm so sorry! How awful. I'm praying for you and hubby and your Tilly. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG! I am sooo sorry! Thank goodness your hubby was soo quick to get her to the vet! I will keep you in my thoughts tonight *hugs you*


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Will definitely keep Tilly in my prayers...sorry she has to be going through this...poor baby....hugs to all.....


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am soooo sorry to hear how sick Tilly is, thank goodness hubby was on the ball! And what a relief that Dr. Jaime was on tonight and could give you some good guidance. I am saying extra prayers for you all tonight that she is on the road to a speedy recovery and that you will be reunited soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry to find this was such a serious situation for little TillY! however your husband's and your quick action will likely result in a good outcome for your little girl!
Be assured your baby is in my prayers!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Thanks for all the prayers and positive thoughts, but we need to keep praying. rayer:
> 
> Little Tilly has been diagnosed with Hemorrhagic GastoEnteritis (HGE), which as most of you know can be life threatening. I'm so glad that hubby was home and took her to the vets so quickly.
> 
> ...


you are in my prayers
Linda


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Dr. Jamie is my hero tonight. :aktion033: She pm'd me and really lifted my spirit by telling me that Tilly would get better and that she sees HGE all the time. Thank you Jamie -- you did make me feel so much better.
> 
> The ER Vet had scared me to death.
> 
> And my hubby was awesome today for watching her so closely and recognizing that she was in serious trouble and going ahead and running her to the vet. :grouphug: I can't imagine what could have happened with me at work and her being this ill for so long without any veterinary attention. Thank goodness hubby is retired and loves the furbabies as much as I do.[/B]


 :aktion033: Dr. Jaimie is always right :aktion033: I was holding my breath when I was reading the article until I saw this: only 10-15% have repeated occurrences. I hope you can get some sleep :grouphug: we are still praying rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Lynn, I'm so sorry Tilly is so very sick. I'm praying rayer: you'll get good news soon & Tilly will make a complete recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Lynn , how horrifying . I had a dog in the past with HGE , Tess made a full recovery and lived until she was 13 . Sending prayers for quick healing :grouphug: :grouphug: . I hope Tillie feels better soon . Sarah


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i am s o sorry this is happening to you and your family, both humans and fluffbutts... you are all in my prayers... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: Oh, Lynn, I'm so sorry for poor Tilly :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Omigod Lynn I don't know how I missed this thread! I am so sorry that Tilly got so sick all of a sudden!! I can't imagine how scared you guys are feeling, but rest assured that right now she is in a place where she is getting treatment to get better, and she will be home with you very soon... Stay strong and I will be praying for your beautiful little girl! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Just want to add our prayer to the mix. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just another quick update. I just talked to the ER vets. Tilly has not more bloody diarreha -- which is a very good thing. 

Her temp is now up to 99 and the PCL test for Panceatitus was negative. :smilie_daumenpos: 

They're saying that it just takes more time for the IV fluids and antibiotics to work, but she is improving. :chili: 

I had wanted to go by and see her on my way to work, but they told me it would be better to wait, so I will.

I'm happy that she's improving, but I wish that she was completely better and home with me. Such a very scary thing -- and so OUT OF THE BLUE.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Just another quick update. I just talked to the ER vets. Tilly has not more bloody diarreha -- which is a very good thing.
> 
> Her temp is now up to 99 and the PCL test for Panceatitus was negative. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't on the other day and missed this post. So glad to hear she's doing well. :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that Tilly is not feeling well :grouphug: I'm glad that she seems to be improving though. Keep us updated. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sooooo happy that she is improving.... but we want 100% great so prayers continue to get her there!
thanks for keeping us updated... we worry about "our-kids".


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

More prayers more hugs keep getting better Tilly you can do it !!!!!!!!

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:

Leslie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn!!! I didn't know you were going through all this!!!! How did I miss your post yesterday?? :smstarz: 

If you are too busy with Tilly this weekend, please don't worry about the "bag" - I just hope Tilly is truly OK. Oh the poor girl. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh Lynn! I wasn't on the computer yesterday evening at all, so I'm just now seeing this post. OMG! How scary! But, I am so glad that things are looking up and Tilly is improving. Thank God your hubby was there! :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

:grouphug: Glad to read that Tilly is feeling better this morning. I'm so sorry she's been sick.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Lynn, just checking in and am so glad to hear Tillie is better. Thank goodness for your husband and Dr. Jamie.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Tilly is improving. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:aktion033: Happy to hear Tilly is getting better :aktion033:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I am so happy to hear that Tilly is on the mend and feeling better, that is wonderful news :grouphug:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> Her temp is now up to 99 and the PCL test for Panceatitus was negative. :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


This is such good news! I know you are still holding your breath and we will continue to keep nothing but positive thoughts for Tilly's complete healing.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to hear that Tilly is improving. :aktion033: Sending more prayers for Tilly. rayer: Please let her get well and go home soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't think I would be able to get through this without all the prayers and support of my SM friends/family. As soon as I heard from my vet and knew how sick Tilly really was, I posted, because I knew that all of your prayers and support would help my little baby girl.

I am planning on going to see her around lunch time but know that I will not be able to take her home until this evening -- if by then. Depending on how she's doing, they may not release her this evening.

Thank you all for being here and for your support and concern. I'll post updates as I know more.

This is more than scary because of how sudden the onset of HGE is and how quickly the dog declines. I mean, if this came on when I was at the office and no one was home, a little furbaby could be in mortal danger by the time I would get home from work. Although I had heard of HGE, I really hadn't studied it and did not realize how serious and life threatening it could be. I'm just so thankful that my husband was home and recognized how seriously down Tilly was.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Crazy isn't it ? Tilly is fine one minute and the next ?

Well I am glad she is getting better and I hope she is in your warm arms once again really really fast.

:grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is very good news about Tilly. I hope she continues to improve and you can bring her home tonight, tomorrow at the latest. HGE sounds very scary. It was scary going through this with you. I'm glad she got to the vet as quickly as she did.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Lynn, I just saw this post...how horrible for you and Tilly (and your family)! I'm so glad that she is improving. I will include Tilly in my prayers tonight. Hopefully, she will be home with you shortly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad Tilly is doing a little better! :aktion033: :aktion033: 

It is a terrifying disease. I didn't know much about it until I googled it and found out how suddenly it comes on and how quickly it can kill. The only thing I found was that is was more common in small breed dogs.

I am so glad your husband was home so he could take Tilly in.

Give her a gentle hug from Auntie Marj when you visit her! :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

So glad to hear Tilly is improving! :aktion033: I'll keep praying for her & hopefully she'll be back home soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

That is some good news. I am glad to hear that Tilly is making improvements and may get to come home tonight (where she belongs). I will continue to keep you, your hubby and Tilly in my prayers and send positive thoughts your way.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How scary for all of you. I didn't see your post yesterday, but thank goodness Tilly is improving. Hopefully she will be all better by tonight. Lots of hugs and prayers to all of you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I am just now getting caught up on this thread. I'm so glad that she seems to be responding and hopefully will be better soon. I was not familiar with HGE but from what I read in Marj's link, it is really a scary disease if not treated. I'm glad she is in good hands and I hope she will be home really soon. I can just imagine how shocking this has been for you. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Continuing prayers for precious little Tilly. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm soo glad Tilly is better today. This has been a learning experience for all of us because so often, I do the 'wait and see' approach about whether to take them to the vet. I hope Tilly continues to improve and is home with you soon *hugs you*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks so much for you prayers and concerns. :grouphug: This is truly been a shocking and eye opening experience for me. I am normally a wait and see type person on taking the girls to the vet -- especially for a tummy upset. When hubby called me at 9:00 a.m. yesterday, I told him to give her some imodium and then wait and see. I'm glad that he recognized how down she was by 1:00 p.m. and got her to the vets.

I just got back from visiting Tilly in the ER Clinic. She is better, but certainly not back to being Tilly yet. They shaved both of her front legs for IVs which, of course, are still in her. She seemed very glad to see me and got up and kissed and hugged me for a few minutes, but then she went to the back of the kennel and laid down. They had wanted her to eat a little and I thought it would help if I was there. She did seem a little interested in the food, but once she sniffed it, she wouldn't eat any. It might just be that it's "dog food" and she normally gets home cooking.

So I called my husband and told him to make some brown rice and mix with some boiled chicken and take it to the clinic and see if she will eat. He's on his way to the clinic with the food. I would really feel better if she would eat a little and we could see if she will be able to keep it down.

They may let her leave around 8:00 this evening but she may have to stay another night. Right now we're just seeing how it goes. rayer: :smcry: It's so hard watching my little baby girl being this sick.

In researching HGE, I have read that it is often accompanied by vomitting, but in Tilly's case, it was only very bloody diarrhea.

I've learned so much from this forum and advidly read all of the medical posts in particular, and I've learned so much about diseases I had no previous experience with. I pray that none of you ever have a furbaby that gets HGE, but, I also hope that we've all learned something from Tilly's and my experience. I would be less apt to "wait and see" next time.

Again -- you guys are the best. I don't know what I would have done without your support and knowledge and especially your prayers.

Lynn


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: s, Lynn. I hope Tilly continues to improve and that if she's good enough by tonight, that you can take her home.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I know you want Tilly home with you - but maybe she needs one more night to get 100%. I bet she eats that meal that your husband cooked with love and that will help her be stronger and ready to come home.

Thank you for keeping us up to date on her situation. Prayers continuing for dear Tilly.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

ah, i hope Tilly eats and is able to come home tonight! poor baby.
I'm sorry that ya'll are going thru this. I'm sending you positive thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh I im so very sorry and worried. :shocked: :bysmilie: 
It sounds like you all have Tilly very good and fast medical help. :smscare2: 
It very nice you have such a supportive and helpful husband.
Im praying for Tilly , ( Rocky and others) who I see are having such scarey health issues. 
I think it's good she is staying calm and under the vets care at the clinic, even tho it's tuff to be home w/o her.

:grouphug: 's....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I am so glad Tilly is better. And hopefully she will be home with you tomorrow. Crazy how fast things go sometimes. This is a learning experience for all of us. I have a kind of wait and see attitude too, but when I see blood somewhere, I freak out. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you for the update, so I'll sit here and.....wait and see....that's all we can do from here. 

But I'm hoping Tilly's on the mend now and will be back to her old crazy self by tomorrow.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Tilly is continuing to improve! I'm sure that daddy's home cooking will work wonders!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I understand how heartbreaking it is to visit your sick puppy at the vet :smcry: I am glad she is looking up! rayer:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Glad she is better but I know that you will not feel really good until she is back home and feeling good. We will continue with the prayers and hugs!! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh I sure hope little Tilly is on her way to good health :grouphug: . and also that she does manage to eat her supper for hubby, that would be wonderful.
I do understand how you are feeling, it's so very upsetting when our little ones become sick so suddenly, I will keep Tilly in my prayers for a full recovery :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You had a good idea about the rice and chicken. I hope she eats some of it. I know how anxious you are to take her home. I've been in the same situation with my first Malt, Rosebud (R.I.P.) and I know how you must feel. I hope her improvement continues and she is home and well soon.

[attachment=28012:Get_well_tilly.jpg]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Strong prayers going out for Tilly rayer: -Kosmo, Peter and I send our love :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so glad that Tilly is feeling a little better!! I am sure that by tomorrow she will be ready to be home with her family!!! :grouphug: Honestly I have definitely learned to be more vigilant when Luci is not acting herself.., and if my instinct as a furbaby mom tells me to take her to the vet...then I will take her to the vet.. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Lots of prayers and positive thoughts going your way...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh how very very scary this must have been for you. I too hope Tilly is doing much better now & will be home with you soon, if not already.

Sending all our positive vibes from down under!! Get well soon Tilly!! :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

TILLY IS HOME!!!!!

The ER Clinic released her at 8:00 p.m. last night. She seemed so happy to be out of there, but just snuggled into her car bed on the way home.

Once home, however, I knew just how glad she was to be here. She was jumping on Nellie (the lab) and was so excited to see Lacie (I'm not certain that Lacie was as excited to see Tilly).

She seemed hungry so I made her a dish of boiled chicken and she ate it all without any coaxing. But soon we went to bed and she was fast asleep in her usual place snuggled with me in the bed.

This morning she is back to being the Energizer Bunny. Just as quickly as the HGE came on -- it seems to be completely gone. What a very, very strange disease.

Except that she seems thin and has 2 shaved front legs, you would never know that she had been sick at all. She seems 100% herself and completely full of energy. 

Of course, we have antibiotics to give her and I will keep her on a bland diet of chicken and rice for a few days.

Thank you all so much for your prayers and support. I truly believe that it helped save my little baby girl. I know that it certainly helped me.

Lynn


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:aktion033: Great News! So happy Tilly is home and feeling good! :aktion033:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that is wonderful news, I am so happy that Tilly is her little self again :grouphug: 
Aren't they amazing how quickly they can bounce back, it's so scary when our babies become suddenly ill but such a relief when they recover and become happy normal little energizers again :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: YEAH!!!!!!!!! TILLY'S HOME!!!!!!!! I'm so glad she's home and back to being her normal self!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Soooooo relieved to hear little baby bunny Tilly is home and feeling herself!!! :aktion033: :chili: :chili:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Whew! How scary. Glad she's home and feeling so much better. :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

This must have been terrifying! I'm glad she's doing better. She must be thankful to have such caring parents. Hugs to Tilly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I am so glad Tilly is home!

It's amazing how much better they do at home, isn't it?

What a scary, scary experience for you. I never really knew what HGE is or how quickly it can kill a healthy dog without warning. I am so glad you got Tilly to the vet so fast. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How absolutely wonderful to wake up (very late) this morning and see this great news!!!! I have tears in my eyes!!! I am just thrilled that not only is she home but she is feeling herself. Yipeeeeeee!!!!!! Welcome home, Tilly!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: Tillys home, yea for Tilly! :chili: :chili: I'm so glad she's ok & back home & back to her normal self. I pray that never happens to her again. Seems like there are sooooooo many things that can go wrong for our little ones. I'm so sorry you all had to go through this, but so glad & thankful there's a happy ending. :grouphug: 
Sue,Boo & Hannah


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: :biggrin: :chili: :biggrin: I'm so happy I could cry.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is the best news to see!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: WOO-HOO!! Tilly's home!! and feeling fine!!!! I'm thrilled for you!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Tilly is home and on the road to a complete recovery!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: I knew she'd be better by today....I just knew it!!! :chili: :chili: 

Now give daddy a big hug and a kiss - he's the hero here!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome HOME SWEET BABY GIRL. we worry about you and your mommy and daddy. I'll keep praying


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Absolutely the best news of my day. So glad to hear that Tilly is home and back to her normal self.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh my! I have no idea how I missed this thread. I am SO HAPPY Tilly is home and ok! :grouphug: Is tilly going to be okay ? :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe that Tilly will be fine. In researching HGE, it says that about 10-15% may have a recurrence. I'm praying that Tilly is in the 85-90% that DON'T.

Again - dear SM friends -- thanks so much for all of your support and for helping me get through this. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so glad Tilly is home and feeling better!!!  I pray too that she is part of the percentage that doesn't have another incident with HGE. rayer: :grouphug: to you and Tilly. :grouphug:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Such good news! Whew!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay!!!! I'm so glad that Tilly is feeling better! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Lynn please forgive me. I do not know how I missed this thread except that I have been so out of it with the time of year. I am so glad that little Tilly pulled through OK. 


I know exactly what you mean about the SM friends. They have all been so good to send good thoughts and prayers for my Ezekiel. 

Again I am so sorry I was not here when you needed everyone. Please forgive me. *hugs you and tilly*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wonderful news :aktion033: :aktion033: :grouphug:


----------

